# Bleeding 5weeks after D&C but not AF?



## TTC Again

I posted this in a thread, but decided to make a separate thread to see if anyone has had a similar experiance.

Ugh - so frustrated. Went to RE for bloodwork and an ultrasound on Friday morning, because I had started bleeding (seemingly AF) 5 weeks after my D&C. They said that the bloodwork came back still with HCG at 46, so I'm still "technically" pregnant. So, though they took about 12 vials of blood, they had to dump them and are NOT counting this as a new cycle. 

I'm just confused now. I'm having bleeding as if it's AF, but they say since I still am testing positive it doesn't count. So, I don't know what to expect now in terms of waiting for a REAL cycle....and what the heck is this bleeding if it's not AF? I think I'm going to start charting BBT again and see if I can figure out on my own where the heck I am in my cycle. I'm counting this bleed as AF and I'll see what happens. but not sure if I'll O or get a "real" AF next. Ugh!

I'm feeling very defeated now. Was really hoping to move forward with testing and TTC again. Feels like this last MC is just dragging out longer and longer. This sucks! :cry:


----------



## xSamanthax

Aww hun i'm so sorry you are going through this, I hope your 'real' AF turns up soon, it must be so confusing :hugs:


----------



## Sunshine31

Hey hun
I had my ERPC almost six weeks ago and my HCG is around 40 still. I'm being tested every few days and I know how frustrating it is... I haven't bled for a while until these last two days I started spotting a bit. 
It's rubbish isn't it... I just want to start trying again rather than going through all this. I found out about my MMC on 22nd December so it's really dragging!


----------



## TTC Again

Thanks, girls, for your support. I got a call from the RE just now - HCG is at 36 as of this morning. So, in 3 days it went down 10. Ugh! So, they said wait a week and then come back in for another HCG beta.

It's hard to hear of other women having a MC and then o'ing 2 weeks later. Why won't my body get back to "normal" again? This happened with my last MC, too - took my body a long while to let go of the HCG - it stayed around 40 for a few weeks! My first MC, my body went right back to normal cycle like nothing happened. 

I have the patience of a 3 year old. Just want to get pregnant again ASAP....especially since my original due date is coming up soon. I had really hoped I'd be pregnant again by then (March 16th).


----------



## McStars

Hey, sorry to hear that you are going through this! I bled after my d&c for about 6 weeks and was testing positive FOREVER. The bleeding would slow way down and then start up again. It was horrible :cry: But eventually it DID end. And I ov'd about 2 weeks later! I feel for you though and hope that it drops off soon and you get back on track with your cycle again. Its sooo frustrating


----------



## TTC Again

Thanks for sharing McStars - it IS frustrating. I'm charting (only on CD6 today) so hopefully I'll be able to get a handle on where I'm at now. The nurse at my doctor said that I'll probably ovulate once the HCG comes all of the way down. 

With my last 2 MCs I was able to conceive again very quickly (got pregnant again the 2nd cycle after MC both times), so I can't decide whether to TTC this cycle or not and instead wait until we can do all of the testing the RE suggested.


----------



## McStars

That would be good if you went to the RE. We are going to one as well and have gone through all the testing. They found a few things that are wrong. But my dr actually ran some bloodwork to figure out where I am in my cycle and then tested after I got my positive OPK to confirm ovulation. We didnt get it this time, it was only the first cycle after the d & c. Last time after my natural m/c it took 4 months to get pregnant again....I'm hoping it doesn't take that long again!!!


----------



## TTC Again

Good luck catching the egg, McStars! 

We ae seeing an RE now (after 3 consecutive losses), but they can't do most of the testing they want to do until all of the HCG is out of my system and I have a "real" AF. So, that's at least another 4 weeks off I'd imagine.


----------



## Sunshine31

Hello again
I started bleeding yesterday - my HCG was 27 on Tuesday - and I'm convinced this is AF. If it looks like it, feels like it surely it must be it? So I'm counting this as new cycle - exactly 6 weeks after ERPC. Have no idea if I ovulated at any point - am a bit gutted if I did as I missed it - but hopefully this is starting again..
Hope you get some answers soon
x


----------



## TTC Again

Sunshine, that's great that you think you started AF now. Even if your HCG is still not <5 it's a good sign. Hopefully your HCG will come down quickly now...my RE said I can't expect to ovulate until all HCG is out of my system. Hoping it happens this cycle for us.

Then again, with both of my last MCs we got pregnant pretty quickly after and I'm left wondering if that could be the reason for our recurring losses? Also the RE thinks that it's possible I have some scar tissue in my uterus preventing the pregnancies from holding, so I'm a little nervous about getting pregnant again right away. I mean I WANT to get pregnant again ASAP, but wondering if we should hold off so as to possibly avoid the pain and set-back of another loss.


----------



## monroezelda

feel for you :(. I had a mc on the 22novemer D&C on the 2nd december I bled for 5 weeks heavyily stopped for 2 days with nothing at all then spotted brown then bled again now its erm well I dont know what it is but its dark brown almost black on the pad but light brown when I wipe, been trawling the net and the majority of people stop bleeding a few days upto 2 weeks at the most, suppose everyones different, though, i have had no pains at all didnt have any when I lost baby just woke up to lots of blood :( so it feels very strange, the hospital said because I stopped bleeding for 2 days this could be my period, but I find it strange that its brown and not red and I dont have period pains, erm so they said give it another 2 weeks and if i am still bleeding go back in. so I hope it doesnt go on another 2 weeks I think 6 weeks is pretty ridiculous my mc was heartbreaking, but i really want to try again. x


----------



## fiijaab

My first MC, my body went right back to normal cycle like nothing happened.


----------

